# Battery removal



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've asked similar questions over on thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/95930-cruze-battery-upgrade-options.html

It seems like it slid forward? I'm also in Minnesota and looking to do this quickly, as it's getting colder. 

Did you finally get it out?


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

I haven't tried it again. My best guess is that the sides snap onto the battery lid edges, but if that's the case it's hard to get something in there to try and pry it up and the last thing I want is to break a plastic piece.

Anyone?


----------



## Cruze CTRL (Sep 16, 2021)

GRIMland said:


> I tried to remove the battery from my Eco Cruze and failed


----------

